# Light Scribe brennt nicht vollstaendig



## exitboy (18. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze einmal die Free LightScribe Software und einmal Nero und bei beiden Softwares, brennt er den Text nicht richtig drauf. Manchmal fehlt vom Text oben und unten ca. 2 Pixel bei der Standarteinstellung 12 Pixel, mal steht da z.B. anstatt Datensicherung: nur Datensic.
und dann verschwimmt es bis es nicht mehr gedruckt wird. Sieht dumm aus.

Wie kann ich das verhindern? Kann ich da nochmal jetzt drueberbrennen? Oder macht der dann seine Linien wieder irgendwo hin?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. September 2007)

Drueberbrennen ist kein Thema, die CD hat Markierungen an denen sie ausgerichtet wird.
Ich hab das bereits probiert. Das einzige "Problem" dabei ist dass mehrfach gebrannte Stellen entsprechend auch dunkler sind.


----------

